# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Cessazione SAS SENZA NOTAIO !!

## sapcons

Buongiorno a tutti,
siete a conoscenza dell'esistenza di una procedura semplificata che consenta di Chiudere SENZA COSTI NOTARILI una Società di persone Sas, non operativa dal Gen 2013, senza necessità di Liquidazione (non esistono debiti e crediti vs terzi) e con soci consenzienti ? 
la Camera di Commercio in questione è quella di Monza e Brianza. 
Ringrazio in anticipo.
Saluti

----------


## s.antonelli

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> siete a conoscenza dell'esistenza di una procedura semplificata che consenta di Chiudere SENZA COSTI NOTARILI una Società di persone Sas, non operativa dal Gen 2013, senza necessità di Liquidazione (non esistono debiti e crediti vs terzi) e con soci consenzienti ? 
> la Camera di Commercio in questione è quella di Monza e Brianza. 
> Ringrazio in anticipo.
> Saluti

  Mi risulta che la cancellazione senza notaio si possa fare solo per le srl e solo in casi particolari.
Mi spiace.

----------


## Marzia1982

In alcuni casi la sas può essere cancellata senza il ricorso al notaio e cioè:
- quando è decorso il termine
- quando non viene ricostituita entro 6 mesi la figura dell'accomandante ovvero dell'accomandatario
- per conseguimento o mancata possibilità di conseguire l'oggetto sociale 
Solitamente la papabile è la terza ipotesi, ma i soci devono compilare e sottoscrivere una dichiarazione, che puoi trovare al seguente link (allegato D)  Camera di Commercio di Roma Scioglimento per decorso del termine e contestuale cancellazione 
dove i soci dicono che non si è proceduto alla fase di liquidazione perché non ci sono attività e passività da ripartire e che tutti i soci sono concordi. 
In questo caso si pagano alla camera di commercio € 150 circa per diritti e bolli. 
Io l'ho fatta e la società è stata cancellata dalla CCIAA di Roma. 
Spero di essere stata utile a presto
Marzia

----------


## Bomber

Confermo, a Roma la CCIAA accetta cancellazione di società di persone senza atto notarile.

----------


## sapcons

Salve Marzia,
la ringrazio molto per il riscontro, è stato ad oggi il più chiaro e veritiero che ho raccolto !! 
Mi rimangono solo i seguenti dubbi solo su questi 3 punti:
1) Se per lei è più plausibile il 3° punto, scartando il conseguimento dell'oggetto sociale, quale potrebbe essere una ragione da addurre in merito alla "mancata possibilità di conseguire l'oggetto sociale" ?
Il fatto che la società sia NON operativa dal 1/01/2013 e che l'accomandatario sia alle dipendenze può essere portato come motivazione ?
2) In caso contrario non sarebbe più credibile indicare il 2° punto ? Su web ho trovato delle casistiche in tal senso me ann mi è chiaro se il Recesso del Socio accomandante debba essere sottoposto a scrittura Notarile o a semplice comunicazione con raccomandata.
3) Terzo ed ultimo punto, è rappresentato dal riscontro che avrò dalla Camera di Commercio di Monza... non vorrei che vi fossero comportamenti e prassi differenti tra Roma (nel suo caso) e il mio. 
La ringrazio ancora per la disponibilità e chiarezza.
Andrea

----------


## sapcons

Chiudo il Post con un SUCCESSO !!!  
MI SENTO COME SE FOSSI IN UN ALTRO PAESE, tanto anormale mi sembra questo provvedimento di civiltà e di buon senso contro la lobby dei Notai. 
Riporto di seguito la risposta della CCIAA di Monza con riferimento a: 
URGENTE: Richiesta Informazioni Per Cancellazione Sas da REGISTRO IMPRESE
Posta in arrivo
Buongiorno Sig. xxxxxxxxx,
nel caso da lei indicato, è possibile procedere alla cancellazione della società, senza atto notarile. Le riportiamo le istruzioni relative all'adempimento.
Rimaniamo a disposizione in caso di dubbi
Cordiali saluti
Ufficio Registro Imprese - CCIAA Monza e Brianza 
SCIOGLIMENTO PER CONSEGUIMENTO DELL’OGGETTO SOCIALE O SOPRAVVENUTA IMPOSSIBILITA’ DI CONSEGUIRLO E CONTESTUALE CANCELLAZIONE DI S.N.C. O S.A.S.
artt. 2272, 2300, 2308, 2315, 2323 c.c.
TERMINE: 30 giorni dall’evento
OBBLIGATO: ogni socio amministratore
ALLEGATI: dichiarazione sostitutiva di atto notorio, resa da tutti i soci, nella quale si attesta l’avvenuto scioglimento, l’avvenuta definizione dei rapporti giuridici attivi e passivi facenti capo alla società
IMPORTI: Imposta di bollo € 59,00; Diritti di segreteria € 90,00
FORMA DEGLI ATTI E DEI DOCUMENTI
La dichiarazione resa da tutti i soci va prodotta in formato .pdf/A (ISO 19005-1/2/3), sottoscritta digitalmente dagli stessi.
La dichiarazione va allegata selezionando nel campo “Tipo documento” il codice (99) – altro documento
MODULISTICA REGISTRO IMPRESE: Codice atto A13 e A14 Modulo S3 
Distinta firmata digitalmente da un socio amministratore

----------


## lombo73gio

scusa sono nella tua stessa situazione. Potresti dire la motivazione che hai messo visto che il mio oggetto sociale è molto generico. Anche noi siamo inattivi da un bel po e praticamente non operiamo.
Grazie

----------


## Fr@ntic

> scusa sono nella tua stessa situazione. Potresti dire la motivazione che hai messo visto che il mio oggetto sociale è molto generico. Anche noi siamo inattivi da un bel po e praticamente non operiamo.
> Grazie

  Una precisazione, informati con la camera di commercio dove ha sede la società da cancellare, perchè non tutte le CCIAA accettano questa procedura.

----------


## borisaka

ma se lo prevede il codice civile questa possibilità com'è che alcune CCIAA lo consentono altre no? Ma le leggi che ci sono a fare?

----------


## Fr@ntic

> ma se lo prevede il codice civile questa possibilità com'è che alcune CCIAA lo consentono altre no? Ma le leggi che ci sono a fare?

  E' un orientamento delle camere di commercio ma non tutte accettano l'atto notorio sottoscritto da tutti i soci.
E' il problema di dare troppo libertà a livello "periferico", l'abbiamo visto di recente anche con la tasi!!
Un giorno mi sono scontrato con un funzionario della CCIAA che non voleva variarmi il cambio sede di una S.n.c. all'interno dello stesso comune (seppur non fosse indicato l'indirizzo nello statuto) perchè secondo lui era limitato alle società di capitali e non anche alle società di persone..ho dovuto conferire direttamente con le alte sfere per fargli capire che la ratio della legge andava intesa in senso estensivo...alla fine ce l'ho fatta!
Per altre cose, come quella della cancellazione di società di persone, ci sono circolari interne "invalicabili".

----------


## lombo73gio

> Una precisazione, informati con la camera di commercio dove ha sede la società da cancellare, perchè non tutte le CCIAA accettano questa procedura.

  Mi sono informato e aimè la CCIAA di brescia non accetta questa procedura mi toccherà pagare un notaio per cessare una attività che in pratica non esiste più da un bel po. Le lobby dei notai a Brescia è evidentemente più forte che in altre città. Dicono che vogliono semplificare, ma sono tutte favolette.

----------


## sapcons

> Mi sono informato e aimè la CCIAA di brescia non accetta questa procedura mi toccherà pagare un notaio per cessare una attività che in pratica non esiste più da un bel po. Le lobby dei notai a Brescia è evidentemente più forte che in altre città. Dicono che vogliono semplificare, ma sono tutte favolette.

  Concordo appieno la tua affermazione !!
In Italia dobbiamo lottare contro balzelli ingiustificati e resistenze di burocrati del c..o che dovendo giustificare la loro attività nul'altro fanno che opporre resistenze.
Come farà questo paese a uscire dalal palude se di fatto procediamo con il FRENO A MANO TIRATO  :Mad:

----------


## manubru1

ciao scusa io mi trovo nella tua stessa situazione Sas inattiva da marzo 2013 e vogliamo cancellarla.
ti volevo chiedere cosa hai messo x motivare la richiesta e x far si ke tale venisse accolta.
grazie

----------

